# plural d'un nom propi



## Keiria

Hola a tots!
   A veure si algú em pot ajudar amb un dubte que tinc. 
   Potser sembla una pregunta rara, però necessito saber com es fa el plural d'un nom propi. 
   Poso un exemple perquè s'entengui millor el que vull dir: 
   Tinc dues amigues que es diuen Montserrat. A les dues els hi agrada prendre cafè al matí. 
   La meva pregunta és si seria correcta la frase següent.
   A les Montserrat els hi agrada prendre cafè al matí.

  Jo suposo que el plural s'aplica a l'article però no al nom. 
  Gràcies per l'ajuda!


----------



## chics

Jo poso el plural a l'article i al nom, em sembla que no hi ha cap norma que prohibeixi fer plurals de noms propis!


----------



## Keiria

Tu escriuries "Montserrats", doncs?
La veritat és que sona millor però ho veig estrany escrit. 
Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Jo sí, però és veritat que es tracta d'un ús molt oral, i no sé si en canvi ho escrivim gaire... Mmm... _Les dues Montserrats_, per què no?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Estic d'acord amb la Chics. No és un ús gaire habitual, però jo també ho escriuria amb plural. De fet, no fa gaire vaig rebre un email  d'una persona que escriu molt bé  amb el títol 'Missatge per a dues Laies'


----------



## xupxup

En plural sens dubte. Pensa sinó en les famoses Tresines.


----------



## Lumia

Si vols, pots fer el plural. De fet, la dita _De Joans, Joseps i ases, n'hi ha a totes les cases_ o la festa dels Tonis indiquen que l'ús de pluralitzar els noms quan convé no és estrany. I, concretament en el cas de Montserrat, tens un antecedent, perquè un comunicat de premsa dels Ferrocarrils de la Generalitat de Catalunya parlava de _les Montserrats_ (i aquests documents passen per correcció):

http://www.fgc.net/notes_premsa/descarga_pdf/nota_35_cat.pdf

De totes maneres, si ho vols deixar en singular, amb l'article en plural al davant, també seria una fórmula habitual; simplement estaries elidint  "noies anomenades" dins el sintagma "les dues noies anomenades Montserrat". En llibres d'antroponímia no és estrany usar aquesta construcció (article en plural més el nom en la forma habitual) per parlar de diverses persones que comparteixen un nom.

Això sí, si tries fer el plural, tingues en compte que seguirà les regles ortogràfiques generals: Martina > Martines, Martí > Martins (amb aparició de la N subjacent), etc., etc.


----------



## Keiria

Així doncs, les dues Montserrats... 
Moltes gràcies a tots!!


----------



## Tomby

Al costat de la Plaça Lesseps de Barcelona està l'Església dels Josepets. A València està l'Església dels Sants Joans al costat del Mercat Central i a Vila-real (Plana Baixa) està la Concrgació de Els Lluïsos.
Espero que serveixi d'exemple.
Feliç 2008!
TT.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tombatossals said:


> Al costat de la Plaça Lesseps de Barcelona està l'Església dels Josepets. A València està l'Església dels Sants Joans al costat del Mercat Central i a Vila-real (Plana Baixa) està la Concrgació de Els Lluïsos.
> Espero que serveixi d'exemple.
> Feliç 2008!
> TT.


 
Boníssims, aquests exemples! (i en el meu poble també hi ha l'església i la rambla dels Josepets!)

I totes les vegades que hem mencionat "les tres *maries*"!


----------



## Cecilio

N'afegiré un altre. A l'extrem sud de Catalunya, molt a prop de la província de Castelló, està el poble de *Els Valentins.*


----------



## chics

A Barcelna també tenim els Lluïsos de Gràcia...


----------



## Keiria

Em sembla que m'ha quedat clar


----------



## Seelewig

Em pregunto, en el cas de noms propis de l'antiga Roma, com ara Escipió o Cató: diríem "els Escipió" i "els Cató"? O bé "els Escipions" i "els Catons"?


----------



## Agró

Torre dels Escipions - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## Seelewig

Moltes gràcies, Agró.


----------



## Agró

Dels "Catons" no trobo cap exemple però ha de ser així, suposo.


----------



## Seelewig

Sí, sí, definitivament em quedo amb el plural en tots dos casos. ("Els Escipió" no em sonava tan malament, però "els Cató" no sona gens bé, potser perquè existeix també com a nom comú: un cató, dos catons...).

Gràcies de nou.


----------



## Xiscomx

Les normes generals aconsellen mantenir el singular, principalment per evitar probables ambigüitats i no confondre el nom de fonts o el llinatge:


Lumia said:


> Això sí, si tries fer el plural, tingues en compte que seguirà les regles ortogràfiques generals: Martina > Martines, *Martí* > Martins (amb aparició de la N subjacent), etc., etc.


I ara què feim amb el Martí Martí (nom i llinatge del veïnat d'abaix) i el Martín, un amic madrileny que viu enfront?
Els cridam de la mateixa manera?

Crec que el ésAdir ho explana fil per randa:

*Plural de dinasties, llinatges, cognoms i noms de pila*

1. En la formació del plural del nom de les *dinasties*, *llinatges i cognoms*, com a norma general mantenim el nom en singular i l'article en plural, especialment en registres formals.


> *els Borbó, els Trastàmara, els Castellnou, els Garcia, els López, els Maragall, els Pomares, els Roca, els Thompson*


Mantenir aquests casos en singular ens és especialment útil quan es poden confondre cognoms que presenten forma de singular (*els Prat*, *els Sala*) amb els que tenen forma de plural (*els Prats*, *els Sales*).

En registres informals hi ha més tendència a fer aquests plurals (*els Borbons*, per exemple).

2. En canvi, amb els *noms de pila* no hi sol haver aquestes possibles confusions i en general marquem el plural en tots els registres: *els Joseps*,* els Jordis*,* les Maries*,* les Martes*, *els Josep Maries*, *les Maria Albes*, etc.


----------



## Seelewig

Molt agraït, Xiscomx. Ja havia trobat i llegit aquesta pàgina, com també la resta del fil, però l'exemple que he posat me l'he trobat realment, i se m'ha presentat el dubte dels noms romans, crec que són un cas una mica especial.


----------

